# RIP Shiloh



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

We lost our beautiful chow/akita mix Shiloh Bear tonight at the age of 14 or so. We think he died of a brain bleed or heart attack since he passed pretty quickly


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

I am so sorry. Losing a pet is like losing a limb - its just that painful. It sounds like he had a wonderful home with you, for that he was lucky. RIP Shiloh and Godspeed to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

It feels so weird without a dog in the house. If my parents ever get another dog, I could not love it as much as I loved Shiloh. A dog as special as him only comes once in a lifetime


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Shiloh  It sounds like he was a very special part of your family. I'm glad he didn't suffer.

Hugs ((()))


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

xShainax said:


> It feels so weird without a dog in the house. If my parents ever get another dog, I could not love it as much as I loved Shiloh. A dog as special as him only comes once in a lifetime


Oh I'm so sorry you are suffering so!

You are grieving and that is so natural, grief is terribly painful, but there is no way around it, you have to go right through it to the end.:-( Sometimes grieving for a pet is even harder than for a person - so much of the world invalidates your sorrow.... how many times have we all heard someone say "get over it , it was just a ______ (fill in the blanks - dog, cat, horse, fish,etc).
Well - no it wasn't a "just" - it was a living breathing loving creature with whom we had a real relationship filled with love and joy....!

I truly understand what you are saying about not thinking you can ever love another dog again. Really, I do - I'm quite an old lady and I've not only lost many beloved pets over the years, but I lost my first husband too.

So just don't think about it right now, allow yourself to heal. And believe me when I say that another special one will enter your life at some point. Of course it won't be Shiloh, but he/she will be just as wonderfu in their own special way.l. ( I in no way remotely love my current spouse in the same way I loved the "original", but I love the "new" one{ ~lol we've been together 13 years~} just as much)

And when the time comes for a new pet? Well , dogs are the most generous creatures God ever made. Shiloh won't be jealous - he'll be up there watching over, jumping up and down, yelling "Hip, Hip, Hooray, that little furry soul gets to be as happy as I was!!!"

That said, there are once in a lifetime pets -( and spouses.) How lucky we are when they touch our lives!

Take care.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

This is his grave site. We had to bury him since he died on Saturday night and the vets weren't open to cremate him. We talked to the vet Monday and I told him that I think he had Hemangiosarcoma which is an aggressive form of blood cancer and told him the symptoms which Shiloh exhibited and he agreed with me. Even if it was caught early and treated, he would have lived a month or two more.


----------



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

oh I'm sooo sorry. Losing a pet is hard but the thought of losing a dog breaks my heart. Time doesn't heal wounds but it helps us accept the change.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Losing a companion like a dog leaves a hole in our hearts that is impossible to fill. I am so sorry for your loss. Try to remember the good times and perhaps it will lighten your heavy heart. *hugs*


----------

